# Anyone try this tool?



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.arichard.com/include/videos/Arichard_ang_petit.wmv


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The video was their entire line! Not sure what "Tool" you are referring to?

They have good, better, best for selection. I use their drywall knives and Ultrafab sleeves and a few other bits. From the video they have some products I would like to try.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> The video was their entire line! Not sure what "Tool" you are referring to?
> 
> They have good, better, best for selection. I use their drywall knives and Ultrafab sleeves and a few other bits. From the video they have some products I would like to try.


That was the telescoping pole sprayer that is detachable in seconds to use as a gun only...Can't find the link anymore...That A.richard site sucks because many of their videos will not play...It's a french Canadian company.

If I could I'd delete this thread.I can't find the proper link.


----------

